# Oaa field shoot



## ArcherMan (Feb 13, 2014)

How was the OAA FIELD event.?!. I have a friend that went.!?. She said it was amazing time.!?.

Any big scores/bunny crushers there.?!.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Shot was fantastic at the Kimmik Archery club as always!
Some good #s shot(none in my head rite now).
Always a good time shooting when everyone is there to have fun.
Looking forward to the field season again next year.

Shawn


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

We had a thrilling time shooting at Kimmik, 
great weather, 
fantastic food, 
our hosts put up a tremendous effort giving us an unforgettable party.
Looking forward to my next visit there again.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Sorry guys, AT won't let me upload the final pic of the results board.... I'll try again later.


----------



## ArcherMan (Feb 13, 2014)

What are the minimal sized numbers in brackets.?!. What is a good number.?!.
Thank you for putting up picture


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

that's the X count that the KimmiK club did for extra prizes, a good score would depend on what division you are talking about


----------

